# Which pressure washer? Nilfisk vs Karcher



## Gib172 (Apr 5, 2007)

My Karcher K5 is on it way out, had it for nearly 3 years - been washing cars 2/3 times every week....so done well!!

looking at buying a new one but unsure which way to go.... Either buy another around the £200 mark and see if lasts another few yrs or buy one for a little more which will see a longer life.

MAX budget is £350

I have been looking at the Karchers again but the professional range, The 5/11p caught my eye at just under £350 

Or Nilfisk versions..... E145.3 at £229, or the P150.2 at a little more £369.

Has anyone used the above, and could give any reviews on them. 

Thanks


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I’m sure I saw Autobrite Direct have the P150 on sale at the minute for £350. 

It seems to get brilliant reviews


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Think you can get a Kränzle 1050P for that sort of money...http://www.kranzle-pressure-washers.../kranzle-k-1050-p-pressure-cleaner-49501.html

However the P.150 is an awful lot of pressure washer for the price. Never heard a bad word said about them on here, other than the casing isn't the most robust. You get a nice steel and rubber hose plus built in reel.


----------



## Gib172 (Apr 5, 2007)

Zetec-al said:


> I'm sure I saw Autobrite Direct have the P150 on sale at the minute for £350.
> 
> It seems to get brilliant reviews


Just seen that one! I've always used karcher but was thinking the professional range would be better


----------



## Gib172 (Apr 5, 2007)

steelghost said:


> Think you can get a Kränzle 1050P for that sort of money...http://www.kranzle-pressure-washers.../kranzle-k-1050-p-pressure-cleaner-49501.html
> 
> However the P.150 is an awful lot of pressure washer for the price. Never heard a bad word said about them on here, other than the casing isn't the most robust. You get a nice steel and rubber hose plus built in reel.


Few people have mentioned the Kranzle, looks like a nice piece of kit - but having it on wheels is easy for wheeling in and out of garage, but I guess you can just put it somewhere and run the hose out.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

+1 for the Nilfisk. I started with the C120 which my dad still uses (nearly 5 years old now) and use an E140. The P150 is a beast but they do seem to last even with heavy usage, just watch out for the different fitment on the lances http://amzn.to/2hBsLWI


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've had a couple of c110's. Great machines.

Those hoses they supply them with though are a joke, such poor quality. Hopefully they've change the material now?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a Nilfisk P150. Had it 3 years and it’s brilliant. No problems with it


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

Another vote for the P150! Brilliant machine Imo!


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

Gib172 said:


> My Karcher K5 is on it way out, had it for nearly 3 years - been washing cars 2/3 times every week....so done well!!
> 
> looking at buying a new one but unsure which way to go.... Either buy another around the £200 mark and see if lasts another few yrs or buy one for a little more which will see a longer life.
> 
> ...


Hi. I have the Karcher K5/11P, it's a really good machine, can't fault it :thumb: The only thing I will say is that due to it having the Easy Force trigger gun, you will need to buy the Karcher No.6 adapter to use things like a snow foam lance.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Had both brands prefer Nilfisk because it just seems gentler on paint whilst still shifting caked on dirt 
The Karcher is like a bully boy also if your too close it will flip of lacquer in a second 
Other problem with karcher is it loves to fall over its like its on a permanent Saturday night slightest pull its on its front 
:lol:


----------



## BeadKing13 (Nov 14, 2017)

Have used both Karcher and Nilfisk myself and much prefer the Nilfisk. Other than the fact the attachments seem more sturdy, the mechanics and parts used to build them are way ahead of the game in a Nilfisk.


----------



## BeadKing13 (Nov 14, 2017)

broncoupe said:


> Had both brands prefer Nilfisk because it just seems gentler on paint whilst still shifting caked on dirt
> The Karcher is like a bully boy also if your too close it will flip of lacquer in a second
> Other problem with karcher is it loves to fall over its like its on a permanent Saturday night slightest pull its on its front
> :lol:


Hardly relevant but did you know that Karcher explicitly state not to use their pressure washers stood up? Not sure why though. Interesting fact of the day.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

BeadKing13 said:


> Hardly relevant but did you know that Karcher explicitly state not to use their pressure washers stood up? Not sure why though. Interesting fact of the day.


Do they, where is that stated?


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought a 10m hose for my Nilfisk C110 (fantastic btw, and still going strong 5 years later). Would this hose be compatible with any and all Nilfisk Presure Washers?


----------



## BeadKing13 (Nov 14, 2017)

neilmcl said:


> Do they, where is that stated?


Can't find it but I remember reading it in the Operating Manual and has stuck in my head since.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

BeadKing13 said:


> Can't find it but I remember reading it in the Operating Manual and has stuck in my head since.


Unless it was for a model designed to be laid on it's side, such as the Compact models I'd very much doubt they advise the standard ones should not be stood up when in use. I've certainly never come across this and also don't forget lots of the "upright" models have detergent tanks which wouldn't work particularly well if laid down rather than stood up as they're designed to be.


----------



## BeadKing13 (Nov 14, 2017)

neilmcl said:


> Unless it was for a model designed to be laid on it's side, such as the Compact models I'd very much doubt they advise the standard ones should not be stood up when in use. I've certainly never come across this and also don't forget lots of the "upright" models have detergent tanks which wouldn't work particularly well if laid down rather than stood up as they're designed to be.


It may have been one of the compact ones, I've certainly read it somewhere. :thumb:


----------

